# northern lights play: Mariadingsbums die 2.te



## Wooly (12. August 2004)

Helas,

nachdem sich in dem ersten thread ja schon eine gewisse Spaltung aufgetan hat, möchte ich hiermit:

1. Ebenfalls meine leider auch ausgeprägte Abneigung gegen Waldautobahnen ausdrücken ...

2. euch allen nichts desdo Trotz viel Spaß wünschen ...

3. würde ich mich samt Viechzeug gerne der Pfalzfraktion anschließen ...

4. den Fez und alle sonst noch Pfalzwilligen auffordern auch mitzukommen ...

5. Mann Mobilia 10 Uhr als Startplatz vorschlagen ...

und

6. die Mitfahrenden hinterher zum Grillen & Geburtstagnachfeiern ins schöne Ebersteinburg einladen

mfg dentist


----------



## Froschel (12. August 2004)

also, erstma alles guuute zum gebuuurtstag............alter Sack.

.....10 Uhr MannMob is gebongt.

......ja genau, Fez muß auch mit

......Grillen ist


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Flugrost (12. August 2004)

Jepp, da war doch wat! Auch von mir Alles Gute nachträglich.


----------



## Schwarzspecht (12. August 2004)

Heppie Börsdeh Wuhlie!

Und Grüße von meiner neuen Freundin, der Freeriderin1987 ...
Was macht die Wampe? Also die von deiner Freundin natürlich ...


----------



## freeriderin1987 (12. August 2004)

Schwarzspecht schrieb:
			
		

> Heppie Börsdeh Wuhlie!
> 
> Und Grüße von meiner neuen Freundin, der Freeriderin1987 ...
> Was macht die Wampe? Also die von deiner Freundin natürlich ...



Also der Herr Specht prahlt mal wieder mit Dingen die gar nicht stimmen. Paß auf wenn Dich mein Schatzi der Freerider1987-dasorginal-kriegt, der ist immer soooooo eifersüchtig. Wenn die Frau Specht das wüsste...neue Freundin und so...  .

Von mir aber auch  und ein Küsschen


----------



## Don Stefano (12. August 2004)

muss ich alle drei Einladungen ausschlagen. Ich werde mich zum geplanten Zeitpunkt bereits auf einem Ponyhof in Nordostoberfranken herumtreiben.

Herzliche Glückwünsche an Wooly 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 und feiert schön
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Ich bin evtl. ab dem 22., spätestens am 29.08 wieder in KA.

Viele Grüße
Stefan


----------



## fez (12. August 2004)

*meine herzlichsten Genesungs äh Glückwünsche : so alt wird keine Sau !*


Bin am Sonntag obwohl eigentlich schon im Urlaub noch schwer am schaffen ....(Bernie durfte unsere Wohnungsrenovierung schon bewundern...) Esrt am Dienstag wird dann innen Urlaub gefahren und zwar an den Regen und die Ilz in der Oberpfalz (eigentlich hätte es ja der Alier sein sollen, ist mir jetzt aber zu stressig die viele Fahrererei und so...):






Keine Angst, wir starten ein Stückchen tiefer da siehts dann enorm beschaulicher aus "Flachwasser" nennt das der Kanute  

Schleiche ja schwer um einen Solo-Kanadier bzw. WW-Touren-Solo-Kanadier drumrum um mich mit den Herrschaften näxstes Jahr auch zünftig die Soca herunterstürzen zu können (na ja, "können" wird man das wohl nicht nenne dürfen...). Bin infiziert ...... - der Cook hats schon gemerkt nachdem ich ihm FAST seinen Solo-Kanadier abgekauft hätte, muss aber momentan mein Geld ein bissl zusammenhalten.

Falls so ein Solodingen mal da sein sollte - wie siehts aus Wooloy und Bernie: Enz, Nagold und so...?

Ach ja: bin bis 29. in Urlaub.


Stefan: brauchst du aufm Ponyhof Deine Knieprotektoren - falls son Gaul mal ausschlägt kann ganz schön wehtun ohne !


----------



## Wooly (12. August 2004)

fez schrieb:
			
		

> Falls so ein Solodingen mal da sein sollte - wie siehts aus Wooloy und Bernie: Enz, Nagold und so...?


Aber hallo ... Kurparkstrecke Enz und untere Murg ... da lernt man sehr gut ...    

@ schwarzspecht: die Wampe macht sich langsam davon, Gott sei Dank !!!

@ fez & Stefan: viel Spaß im Urlaub

@ all: Schankedön für die Geburtstagsgrüße !!!


----------



## eL (12. August 2004)

auch von mir die herzlichsten glückwünsche du alter Spalter


----------



## Triple F (12. August 2004)

Von mir auch noch ALLN`s GUTE  !
Ich muss jetzt erstmal ein paar Freds durcharbeiten, aber vermutlich klappt es zeitlich wieder nicht mit der Pfalz....


----------



## Wooly (13. August 2004)

eL schrieb:
			
		

> auch von mir die herzlichsten glückwünsche du alter Spalter



Ozelotzungen ????


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cook (13. August 2004)

Habs grad gemerkt wooly: auch von mir Alles Gute nachträglich!
Leider gibt es anscheinend im NorthBlackwoodForrest 2 MTB-Fraktionen:
die einen lullen mit aufgemotzten und höhergelegten Poser-Bikes in fremden Gegenden rum wo man sie nicht kennt und die anderen gehen ehrlich biken.
Geld versaut halt den Charakter und die Bike-Philosophie...


----------



## Froschel (13. August 2004)

...find ich auch, ist wirklich total bescheuert ne menge Geld für ein leichtbaurad hinzublättern an dem mir dann sowieso nach einem Jahr der Rahmen bricht. Da hol ich mir lieber nen spottbilliges 17 Kg Bike und kann damit auch mal über ne Bordsteinkante fahren......


----------



## fez (13. August 2004)

*Bist Du wahnsinnig ?*  

Mit einem *Fahrrad *eine Bordsteinkante runterzufahren ? Überlasse derartig riskantes Zeugs besser Colt Seavers !


----------



## Froschel (13. August 2004)

der ist aber noch zusätzlich über das Auto, welches auf der Bordsteinkante stand.


----------



## Wooly (13. August 2004)

Cook schrieb:
			
		

> die einen lullen mit aufgemotzten und höhergelegten Poser-Bikes in fremden Gegenden rum wo man sie nicht kennt und die anderen gehen ehrlich biken.
> Geld versaut halt den Charakter und die Bike-Philosophie...



neee das ist ganz anderes ... die einen rollen auf ihren Spaßmaschinen elegant und smooth Singletrails hinauf und hinunter, genießen die Landschaft und pflegen Freundschaften mit fremden Völkern, während andere in Presswurstleibchen gepresset mit schwindsüchtigen Wackelrädern mit starrem Blick und nichtgrüßend die immer gleiche Forstautobahn den Wattkopf hinaufstampfen .....    


nee nee, es wird wirklich Zeit für meine versöhnende RiesentourfreerideallezusammenPommes-Tour rund um die Badener Höhe, ich mache heute abend dazu mal einen Thread auf !!!


----------



## Cook (13. August 2004)

Wooly schrieb:
			
		

> nee nee, es wird wirklich Zeit für meine versöhnende RiesentourfreerideallezusammenPommes-Tour rund um die Badener Höhe, ich mache heute abend dazu mal einen Thread auf !!!



auja - wir machen ein Sternfahrt auf die Badner Höhe mit anschliessender Verbrüderung! Danach wird über Laktatwerte, Federwege, Weiber, Lenkerbreiten, Tuning, Reifen, Längen, Dicken und was sonst noch Spaß macht gefachsimpelt und vor allem wird abschliessend festgelegt, was "echte Biker" sind.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wooly (14. August 2004)

Cook schrieb:
			
		

> und vor allem wird abschliessend festgelegt, was "echte Biker" sind.



das steht schon längst fest ... derjenige, der hinterher mehr als 5 Weizenradler und 3 Steaks packt !!!


----------



## grobis (14. August 2004)

Wooly schrieb:
			
		

> das steht schon längst fest ... derjenige, der hinterher mehr als 5 Weizenradler und 3 Steaks packt !!!



...und dann noch berg runterkommt oder soll man lieber sagen: da schau, sie lassen sich überglücklich und vollgefressen vom berg runterrollen.

gruss grobis


----------



## fez (14. August 2004)

sehen so aus


----------



## Wooly (14. August 2004)

fez schrieb:
			
		

> sehen so aus



Hey, hast du noch mehr Morcine Bilder von froschel ?  Die habe ich ja noch gar nicht gesehen ...


----------



## lelebebbel (14. August 2004)

ich nehm lieber 8 steaks und kein weizen.


----------



## Wooly (14. August 2004)

lelebebbel schrieb:
			
		

> ich nehm lieber 8 steaks und kein weizen.



Hauptsache du fährst mit ...


----------



## Wooly (15. August 2004)

habe soeben erfahren, das 

1. Der Herr Triple sich diesmal die Ehre gibt, ich bin begeistert !!!

2. Ich dann mit Bernd direkt zu Bernhard nach Knielingen fahre. Wer also noch dazustoßen will, kein Treffpunkt 10.00 am Man Mobilia ... will heißen Kurzentschlossene rufen morgen so gegen 9.00  0172-7261509 an und dann belabern wir alles weitere.

Hossa, Wooly


----------



## Wooly (16. August 2004)

So nun denn ... hier der erste Bericht der "Classic-Northern Lights go Kalmit" Tour

Nachdem der Wettergott der Pfalzfraktion wie immer hold war und schon morgens wunderbar angenehme Temperaturen herrschten,  sammelte ich, nachdem ich Hund & Bike im Auto verstaut hatte und meinem Bergdorf den Rücken gekehrt hatte, unseren alten Mitstreiter Triple F aka Bernd am Park&Ride Parkplatz in Rastatt ein, der extra zu seiner Pfalz-Entjungferung den Weg von Freiburg her gefunden hatte. In Knieligen stieg Pfalzobertourenwart Froschel aka Bernhard zu, und gemeinsam richteten die drei Recken & ein Hund die Stoßrichtung ihres fahrbaren Untersatzes gen Autobahn Landau.

Nach ca. einer halben Stunde erreichten unsere Protagonisten den altbekannten Parkplatz in Maikammer, wo gemächlich die Räder ausgeladen wurden, da bis zum geplanten Eintreffen von Flugrost aka Armin aus Mannheim noch eine halbe Stunde Zeit war. Erstmals trat unser Freund Triple in Aktion, in dem er es wie immer fertig brachte, noch vor dem eigentlichen Tourstart den ersten Defekt zu produzieren. Erst nach einiger Improvisation und unter Zuhilfenahme des kompletten Werkstatt-Know-Hows lies sich die durchgenudelte QR 20 Steckachsenaufnahme überreden, das Vorderrad mit der Gabel zu vereinen. Bernhard versuchte simultan, die Spannung durch einen kapitalen Ventilabriss beim Aufpumpen noch zu steigern, die Situation wurde aber durch das Eintreffen von Armin & eines Ersatzschlauches drastisch entschärft.






Nachdem alle Defekte beseitigt waren, die Räder fahrbereit und die Ausrüstung verstaut war, ging es endlich los, den grünen Hügeln der Kalmit entgegen. Bald schon bekam Pfalz-Frischling Bernd einen ersten Vorgeschmack, welche Reize diese Gegend bereithält, immer verschlungener wurden die Trails, immer steiler hinauf ging es durch den Wald Richtung Kalmit. Das Wetter wurde dazu noch immer besser & wärmer, so das sich auch die 5 großen Pils des Vorabends recht schnell durch meine Poren verabschiedet hatten. Nach einem letzten Anstieg hatten wir auch schon unseren 1. Zwischenstopp auf der Kalmit erreicht. 






Von da ab ging es in einer großen Runde über Felsenmeer & Hohe Loog immer weiter hinauf und hinab durch den Pfälzerwald, um Bernd richtig anzufixen, wählten wir mit Bedachte echte "Klassiker" unter den Pfalztrails, allerdings sorgten das satt Grün und die excellenten Trails auch bei den alten Pfalzhasen für Adrenalinschübe und verzückte Ausrufe bei besonders schönen Anliegern und kleinen Jumps, von denen die Pfalz bekanntlich eine Menge bereithält. Der "Flowfaktor" war immens hoch, in einer kleinen Gedenkminute oberhalb des Hambacher Schlosses gedachten wir deshalb unseren Mitgliedern Fez & Stefan, die leider nicht dabei sein konnten, den Tag aber sicherlich auch in vollsten Zügen genossen hätten. Außerdem trauerten wir um unsere CC Fraktion, die sich bestimmt gerade auf km 50 der siebzehnten Waldautobahn gen Grünhütte strampelten ... ;-)) 






Auf einem Parkplatz unterhalb der hohen Loog bewies Mitglied Triple einmal mehr, das er den Spitznamen "Desaster Area" nicht umsonst trägt. Hatte es die ganze Mannschaft vom Start weg schon mit einem infernalisch quitschenden Tretlager erfreut, zeigte sich bei näherer Betrachtung nun, das sich sein Hinterbaudämpfer selbständig auseinandergeschaubt hatte und fröhlich vor sich hinleckte. Eine normale Tourengruppe hätte an dieser Stelle bestimmt die Segel gestreckt, nicht so die Northern Lights. Nachdem Bernd sich mit ein paar Flüchen ob seines Pannenpechs erleichtert hatte und die akutesten Zwerchfellschmerzen beim Rest der Truppe abgeklungen waren, ging es unter Zuhilfenahme sämtlicher Minitools und geschickter Hände an das Zerlegen, Reparieren und Wiederzusammenfügen der Dämpfers bzw. des Hinterbaus , was dank vereinter Kräfte auch gelang. Die Druck & Zugstufe zeigten sich danach zwar leicht lädiert, einer Weiterfahrt stand aber nichts im Wege.






Nachdem noch einige Trails hinauf & hinuntergesurft wurden, war es dringend Zeit, den bereits heftig knurrenden Mägen nachzugeben und in einer der urigen Pfälzer Hütten einzukehren. Diese zeichnen sich vor allem durch Einrichtung & Preise aus den 60´er Jahren aus, so das bald die komplette Mannschaft bei Kauen saß. Nachdem einige Kilo Bratwürste, Saumägen, Leberknödel und Hausmacherkäsebrote vertilgt waren und unsere Recken ihren durstigen Rachen mit einem ordentlichen Weizenradler durchgespült hatten, ging es nach einer kleinen Siesta weiter.






Nach ein paar knackigen Uphills auf schmalen Trails, die die Leberknödel wieder auf ein normales Maß zusammenschrumpfen ließen, ging es schließlich in einem nicht enden wollenden Traum-Singletrail geradeaus, nach einem letzten kleinen Anstieg war 2 Stunden später schließlich der letzte Aussichtspunkt erreicht. Von da ab ging es mit viel Flow bergab und schließlich die letzten Kilometer durch den verwunschenen Dschungel eines nicht enden wollenden Hohlwegs mit Treppen und Brücken als Höhepunkt. Nach ein paar Metern ausrollen durch die Weinberge erreichten unser Protagonisten schließlich gegen 18.00 Uhr wohlbehalten wieder den Parkplatz.






So ging eine bemerkenswerte Tour zu Ende, die wie immer für Glücksgefühle ungeahnter Form sorgte und auch bei Frischling Triple elementare Suchterscheinungen bewirkte, denen er sich von jetzt an wohl nicht mehr entziehen kann. Für genauere statistische Tourdaten wird Tourenwart Bernhard sorgen, genauste elektronische Messdaten fallen allerdings aus, da Herr Triple auch noch seinen Computer ruiniert hat ... dafür wird noch einige Bilddokumente anfügen, sobald es sie seiner Kamera entrungen hat ...

Mehr & schönere Photos hier :
http://www3.mtb-news.de/fotos/showg...r=&[email protected]&password=


----------



## lelebebbel (16. August 2004)

Wooly schrieb:
			
		

> Außerdem trauerten wir um unsere CC Fraktion, die sich bestimmt gerade auf km 50 der siebzehnten Waldautobahn gen Grünhütte strampelten


ha! na dann, EN GARDE!

hier mal die übersetzung dieses berichts:



> Defekt...kapitalen Ventilabriss...durchgenudelte QR 20 Steckachsenaufnahme...."Desaster Area"....Hinterbaudämpfer fröhlich vor sich hinleckte...lädiert


"wegen den ganzen pannen sind wir kaum von der stelle gekommen"



> wählten wir mit Bedachte echte "Klassiker" unter den Pfalztrails


 "daher hatten wir kaum noch zeit und mussten eine schnöde standardrunde fahren"



>


 "dabei verloren wir noch mehr zeit bei der suche nach einer stelle für ein beweisfoto"



> einige Kilo Bratwürste, Saumägen, Leberknödel und Hausmacherkäsebrote vertilgt .... kleine Siesta


"trotzdem haben wir ewig mittag gemacht"



> knackigen Uphills...nicht enden wollenden Traum-Singletrail geradeaus...nicht enden wollenden Hohlwegs


"deshalb kam uns der rückweg dann schier endlos vor und wir mussten uns ziemlich abhetzen"



> schließlich gegen 18.00 Uhr wohlbehalten wieder den Parkplatz


 "um gerade noch vor einbruch der nacht wieder an den autos anzukommen"

so liest sich das schon viel realistischer! 

nix für ungut 
ich plane ja selber den kauf eines kanten-klatsch weich-rades so in richtung kona coiler. damit mir auch endlich mal on tour was kaputtgehen kann! damit fahr ich dann sicher auch mal richtung kalmit...
übrigens war unsre runde zwar aus reiner strecken-anteil sicht waldautobahnlastig, bestand aber mitnichten nur aus solchen. wie sonst ist zu erklären, dass ich 2 mal vom rad gefallen bin? (ähhh--- ACHTUNG rhetorische frage! ich werde sämtliche antwortversuche ignorieren  )


----------



## Wooly (16. August 2004)

lelebebbel schrieb:
			
		

> wie sonst ist zu erklären, dass ich 2 mal vom rad gefallen bin?



es lag wahrscheinlich ein gemeiner Kieselstein im Weg ... das der Bluesky auch keinen weg drumherum gefunden hat ... ts ts ts


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## specialist (16. August 2004)

Das ist ein sehr schöner Tourbericht und tolle Bilder. Ich denke ihr hattet ein genausoschönes Naturerlebnis, wie wir alle. Wie auch immer es letztendlich war, sowohl in der Pfalz als auch im Schwarzwald, sollten wir uns nicht voneinander wegbewegen.  
Deshalb begrüße ich Wooly´s Gedanken, beide Fraktionen wieder zusammen zu führen weil: Ich auch mal mit Ortskundigen den Kalmit radeln will und euch auch mal in natura kennenlernen möchte. Meint ihr wir bekommen das hin  , ich bin mal gespannt.

Grüß[email protected]
specialist


----------



## fez (16. August 2004)

Saustarke Bilder und obernetter Bericht - die Neidfaktoranzeige schlägt krachend im roten Bereich ein !!!!

Es sei mir erlaubt weils so schön ist hier noch zwei Deiner tollen Buidls einzufügen Wooly:


----------



## Wooly (16. August 2004)

specialist schrieb:
			
		

> Deshalb begrüße ich Wooly´s Gedanken, beide Fraktionen wieder zusammen zu führen weil: Ich auch mal mit Ortskundigen den Kalmit radeln will und euch auch mal in natura kennenlernen möchte. Meint ihr wir bekommen das hin  , ich bin mal gespannt.



jetzt las uns doch mal ein wenig kabbeln Mensch ...      ... klar bekommen wir das hin !!! Früher waren die (Ur) Lights mal als furchterregende Uphillmonster verschrien, inzwischen als Fullface Dropsäue ... ich weiß ja nicht ...      ... ich würde auch gerne mal ein paar Neuankömmlinge live begrüßen (vor allem den Cook ... menno...), dett klappt schon wa el ...


----------



## specialist (16. August 2004)

Wooly schrieb:
			
		

> jetzt las uns doch mal ein wenig kabbeln Mensch ...      ... klar bekommen wir das hin !!! Früher waren die (Ur) Lights mal als furchterregende Uphillmonster verschrien, inzwischen als Fullface Dropsäue ... ich weiß ja nicht ...      ... ich würde auch gerne mal ein paar Neuankömmlinge live begrüßen (vor allem den Cook ... menno...), dett klappt schon wa el ...


Natürlich dürft ihr kappeln  und ich geb ja zu, dass wenn keiner guckt hüpf ich ja auch so ein bisschen als rum   .


----------



## Froschel (17. August 2004)

hier noch kurz die anviesierten Landmarkungen unserer Material-Desaster-Tour:
Los ging`s wie so oft in Maikammer, nachdem schon zu Anfang das ein oder andere Schräubchen neu montiert werden mußte, auf zur Kalmit. Hier angekommen mussten noch des weiteren zahlreiche Schräubchen remontiert werden und es wurden sogar Pfeile aus Dämfern abgefeuert, welche eine schleimige Ölspur hinterliesen. Unsere Kriegsspiele beendent, zogen wir weiter in Richtung Totenkopfhütte, welche auch ohne weiteres in funktionstüchtigen  Bikes erreicht wurde. Einen kleinen Abstecher zur Hellerhütte, wieder zurück zur Totenkopfhütte und dann zur Hohen Loog. Dies war unser Hauptziel, da es nur hier die bekannte hausgemachte Erbsensuppe gab, die dann aber schon nicht mehr für uns bestimmt war da schon wech  
Dafür gab`s dann deftiges vom Schweinderl. 
Für die folgende Abfahrt(Roter Punkt Richtung Neustadt) brauchten wir keine Klingel, denn 3F`s unheimlich knarzendes Tretlager und Wooly`s knallende Kette auf blanker Alustrebe sorgten für freie Bahn.
Inzwischen zeigte sich auch schon der erste Erfolg von 3F`s ständigem pumpen an seiner Gustel, was allerdings für unsymetrische unterarmmuskeln sorgte.
Des weiteren kamen uns noch das Sühnekreuz in die Quere und dann noch mal die Kalmit, wo es dann den grün/weißen Weg zurück zum Parkplatz ging.

Beim abschliesenden sehr netten Grillen beim Wooly gab es dann noch lecker Lamm und Spanferkel in relaxter Abendrunde.

Was wünscht das Bikerherz noch mehr......


Das nächste mal garantiert alle zusammen...... 

......auch im SchwarzenWald


----------



## Wooly (17. August 2004)

Froschel schrieb:
			
		

> Inzwischen zeigte sich auch schon der erste Erfolg von 3F`s ständigem pumpen an seiner Gustel, was allerdings für unsymetrische unterarmmuskeln sorgte.



die hatte ich ja schon vergessen ...


----------



## Triple F (17. August 2004)

Dann werde ich mich auch mal zu Wort melden... 
Die Tour wurde von den Locals schon beschrieben. Auch dieses Mal wurde ich vom Defektteufel Heim gesucht. Nach einigen Anlaufschwierigkeiten (bereits beim Zusammenbauen, für was steht das "Q" bei QR20  ? ) gings dann los. Was ich wirklich unfair fand: Armin hatte für Bernhard einen Ersatzschlauch dabei, einen Ersatzdämpfer für mich wollte er aber nicht rausrücken, menno !

Froschel beim Droppen





Froschel & Lurchel





Markus im Felsenmeer





Markus bei den Treppen





Armin bei den Treppen





Licht & Schatten





Fazit:
Die "Entjungferung" hätte schon viel früher vorgenommen werden müssen!! Das Wetter und die Trails waren traumhaft. Ein Dank an die 3 Mitstreiter für diesen exzellenten Einblick in die Pfalz. Auch der Dämpferdefekt (kann ja jedem mal passieren  ) hatte mir die Laune nicht verdorben, die Performance war auch ohne Zugstufe noch ausreichend.

Zum Innenlager sage ich nur:


			
				Wooly schrieb:
			
		

> *... ja das muß so laut sein ...*




Eine geniale Tour, bei der kein (Dämpfer-)Auge trocken blieb  !


----------



## eL (17. August 2004)

Wühly schrieb:
			
		

> ein paar Neuankömmlinge live begrüßen (vor allem den Cook ... menno...), dett klappt schon wa el ...


na klar ey
nur darfst du nich bei jeder sich bietenden gelegenheit den SPALTER spielen und die radjünger in 2 teile teilen.

euch stünde ein bissel kondition bestimmt nicht schlecht und unsereins will och ma ne würdige kante klatschen   

@lehrerbembel
sehr nette interpretation des vom wühly geschriebenen   kannst du auch aus dem schaum vom weizenradler lesen???

@Marcus Thiel
haste aba ne janz dufte bildajeschichte verfasst... mein riiiihspekt     da is noch ne menge potential   

Vereinigungsmodus on
nehmt euch am letzten augustwochenende 28/29. nix vor denn da gibt es eine 
"ESK tour im Stromberg"
ausreden will ich keine hören und zur not schreib ich euch nen entschuldigungszettel
Vereinigungsmodus off


----------



## lelebebbel (17. August 2004)

steht schon in meinem terminkalender! wenn ich dich richtig verstanden habe gibts dort ja praktisch nur diese komischen schmal-wege, also für die pfalz-fraktion durchaus ebenfalls reizvoll, oder?



			
				eL schrieb:
			
		

> unsereins will och ma ne würdige kante klatschen


 genau! immerhin fahr ich ja sogar mit echten downhillpedalen rum (jedenfalls bis endlich meine neuen klicks da sind) - und eure fotos find ich in wirklichkeit eigentlich auch sehr hübsch sogar _fast_ hübscher als unsere  



			
				eL schrieb:
			
		

> sehr nette interpretation des vom wühly geschriebenen  kannst du auch aus dem schaum vom weizenradler lesen???


 na klar! nur leider wird sich die gelegenheit nie bieten, denn hier wird ja schliesslich nur 'zäpfle getrunken...





"nachdem ein unscheinbarer lurch unser halbes proviant verzehrt hatte, ergriffen wir die einzige chance die verlorenen kalorien direkt wiederzubekommen..."


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## specialist (17. August 2004)

eL schrieb:
			
		

> Vereinigungsmodus on
> nehmt euch am letzten augustwochenende 28/29. nix vor denn da gibt es eine
> "ESK tour im Sromberg"
> ausreden will ich keine hören und zur not schreib ich euch nen entschuldigungszettel
> Vereinigungsmodus off



Ich habe aber nur am Samstag Zeit, und auch erst ab ca. 15.00 cet, also ziemlich ungünstige Lage- muß halt arbeiten.


----------



## eL (17. August 2004)

lelebebbel schrieb:
			
		

> hier wird ja schliesslich nur 'zäpfle getrunken...



Im stromberg wird nur Trollinger Lemberger und Schwarzriesling getrunken!!! der wächst ja schließlich auf den hängen welche man hier auch zum Biken nutzt.

also montiert die 34er Kassette und das 20er kettenblatt


spocht Frei

eL


----------



## Rolf H. (17. August 2004)

eL schrieb:
			
		

> "ESK tour im Stromberg"
> ausreden will ich keine hören und zur not schreib ich euch nen entschuldigungszettel
> Vereinigungsmodus off



Gebongt !!

  Rolfi


----------



## Triple F (17. August 2004)

Werde wohl wegen Fehlens eines gewissen, unscheinbaren Parts (Dämpfer) an zukünftigen Zweiradaktionen nicht teilnehmen können


----------



## Wooly (18. August 2004)

eL schrieb:
			
		

> Im stromberg wird nur Trollinger Lemberger und Schwarzriesling getrunken!!! der wächst ja schließlich auf den hängen welche man hier auch zum Biken nutzt.



Na det klingt nich schlecht ... mir wäre Sonntag auf jeden Fall lieber.


----------



## eL (18. August 2004)

Dämpfer hab ick noch da!!!! kann ick dir ausborgen. aber besser für deine gesundheit wäre ein hartail mit frontfeder

Wühly extra für dir leje ick den termin uff sonntach wa

Rolf bringste deine schergen und *die cheerleader* mit? Rolf dat iss schon keine bitte mehr dat iss ne *Anordnung*


schönen tach noch

eL


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cook (18. August 2004)

eL schrieb:
			
		

> Vereinigungsmodus on
> nehmt euch am letzten augustwochenende 28/29. nix vor denn da gibt es eine
> "ESK tour im Stromberg"
> ausreden will ich keine hören und zur not schreib ich euch nen entschuldigungszettel
> Vereinigungsmodus off



Sehe ich das richtig, eL, dass dann deine Bolschewiken-Truppe anreist?
Ich habs mir fett im Kalender angestrichen! Tag is mir wurschd.
Hartteil oder Fully?
Früher Start (0900) wird von mir schon mal gewünscht. Und denk an Maultaschen um 1200!


----------



## Flugrost (18. August 2004)

eL schrieb:
			
		

> der eL wird sich jetzt noch nen gläschen Trollinger/lemberger eingießen und sich gemüthlich in seinem stühlchen zurücklehnen wärend badener und schwaben zusammen versuchen eine und ich betone EINE EINZIGE tour an der soviele wie möglich teilnehmen, zu organisieren.
> eL







			
				eL schrieb:
			
		

> na klar ey...
> 
> Vereinigungsmodus on
> nehmt euch am letzten augustwochenende 28/29. nix vor denn da gibt es eine
> ...




`tust ja doch was für die interkulterelle Kommunikation ... großes LOB!

Grüße aus Ma


----------



## Route66 (18. August 2004)

eL schrieb:
			
		

> Vereinigungsmodus on
> nehmt euch am letzten augustwochenende 28/29. nix vor denn da gibt es eine
> "ESK tour im Stromberg"
> ausreden will ich keine hören und zur not schreib ich euch nen entschuldigungszettel
> Vereinigungsmodus off



Geil, geil, geil   

Könnt ich mich da als konditionsschwacher, übergewichtiger, dünnwadiger  Donnerstagsbiker eventuell auch einreihen ?? 
Ich kann aber nur am Sonntach   , je früher desto besser   

Sag mal an wo's ungefähr hingehen soll und wie lange...

Gruzz


PS: Rolf H.,  alles Gute noch zum Geburtstag nachträglich !!!       
Wo warst Du am Sonntag ??


----------



## eL (18. August 2004)

@fliegendeseisenoxid
naja die badenser ham dat ja janz passabel hinjekricht mit der tour von BlauerHimmel und jetz tu ich mein teil auch dabeitun und denen mal mein revier zeigen

@strassesechsunsechzig 
nun klardoch darfst du natürlich da mitfahren.Da du dich ja hier im wald auskennst is det nich schlimm wenn de hinten rausfällst!!!
Strecke wird nich verraten aber zu 150% schlechtwegig sein .... die ander 225% führen über sehr holpriges geläuf.

@nahrungsmittelerhitzer
nun eventuell die Rhein/Main fraktion ...aber ne ganze bolschewikentruppe wird es wohl nich werden.....
die wahl der waffen überlasse ich selbstverständlich DIR


0900 start spätestens ab sternenfels   .... ehglar


----------



## bluesky (18. August 2004)

also 28/29 ist der blaue himmel am bodensee -> rocken oder baden


----------



## Flugrost (19. August 2004)

eL schrieb:
			
		

> @fliegendeseisenoxid
> naja die badenser ham dat ja janz passabel hinjekricht mit der tour von BlauerHimmel und jetz tu ich mein teil auch dabeitun und denen mal mein revier zeigenehglar



3Wochen da und schon die Gegend assimiliert, Du bist Borg, wenn Dus versprechen kannst, 225% holpriges, wiederliches Geläuf für ne Tour startklar zu machen, dann bewerb ich mich. 



			
				eL schrieb:
			
		

> @
> 0900start spätestens ab sternenfels   .... ehglar



wenns ein wenig später wäär, wäär ne chance für weitangereiste gegeben


----------



## Schwarzspecht (19. August 2004)

lelebebbel schrieb:
			
		

> "ein unscheinbarer lurch ..."



... der Lurch ist ein Reptil! Lacerta Muralis oder Mauereidechse! Hattse geschmeckt?

@ Stromberg-Tour
Termin wird zur Genehmigung eingereicht (bei meinem Hausarzt!)
Starttermin 1000 Uhr fände ich auch humaner!


----------



## Froschel (19. August 2004)

Schwarzspecht schrieb:
			
		

> ... der Lurch ist ein Reptil! Lacerta Muralis oder Mauereidechse! Hattse geschmeckt?



ja, Lurchie war sehr lecker, nur der Schwanz hat noch ganz schön lang im Magen nachgezappelt.




			
				Schwarzspecht schrieb:
			
		

> @ Stromberg-Tour
> Termin wird zur Genehmigung eingereicht (bei meinem Hausarzt!)
> Starttermin 1000 Uhr fände ich auch humaner!




Wie`s bis jetzt ausschaugt stehen einer Teilnahme noch nichts im Wege...

11.00 Ührchen fänd ich dann aber noch um ein vielfaches mehr humaner




-


----------



## fez (19. August 2004)

Hi El,

bin (dann endlich...) in Urlaub und kann deswegen leider nicht diesem historischen Ereignis beiwohnen


----------



## Route66 (19. August 2004)

Froschel schrieb:
			
		

> Wie`s bis jetzt ausschaugt stehen einer Teilnahme noch nichts im Wege...
> 
> 11.00 Ührchen fänd ich dann aber noch um ein vielfaches mehr humaner



na dann schlag ich mal  *0800* als Startzeit vor, wenn wir uns dann in der Mitte einigen, wirds wenigstens nicht so spät     (Spaziergänger, Wanderers, Ehefrauen  usw....).
Von KA (über B293 - Bretten - Oberderdingen - Sternenfels) sollte die Anfahrt um diese Zeit am Sonntagmorgen in ca. 40 Min. machbar sein...   

@ fez: schad eigentlich 


Gruss


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Flugrost (19. August 2004)

Route66 schrieb:
			
		

> na dann schlag ich mal  *0800* als Startzeit vor, wenn wir uns dann in der Mitte einigen, wirds wenigstens nicht so spät     (Spaziergänger, Wanderers, Ehefrauen  usw....).




Meine Bewerbung ziehe ich hiermit zurück, da ich auf garkeinen Fall um0500 aufstehe, wenn ich dann noch ewig inner Kiste Sitze nur weil mal wieder jemand übersehen hat, daß sich auch Entferntere interessierten. 



			
				Route66 schrieb:
			
		

> Von KA (über B293 - Bretten - Oberderdingen - Sternenfels) sollte die Anfahrt um diese Zeit am Sonntagmorgen in ca. 40 Min. machbar sein...



Da bist Du aber mit Bleifuß unterwegs.


----------



## Wooly (19. August 2004)

Also nun mal denn so:

Wo ist denn jetzt genau der Stromberg?

Von wo aus fahren wir genau ab?

ich schlage auch 10 UHR als Startzeit vor, wenn die Anfahrt denn doch ein wenig dauert. Ich als baldiger Familienvater muß mich schonen ...    ... Biete noch einen Platz ab KA, wenn der bernhard mit mir fährt.


----------



## Flugrost (19. August 2004)

Wooly schrieb:
			
		

> Also nun mal denn so:
> 
> Wo ist denn jetzt genau der Stromberg?
> 
> .




klickstu
hier


----------



## eL (19. August 2004)

Flugrost schrieb:
			
		

> 3Wochen da und schon die Gegend assimiliert, Du bist Borg, wenn Dus versprechen kannst, 225% holpriges, wiederliches Geläuf für ne Tour startklar zu machen, dann bewerb ich mich.



das war der deal   

BlauerHimmel Fez und der Einäugige bekommen einen extratourtermin wenn sie mal nicht arbeiten müssen urlaub haben oder ausserlandes sind


Aufgrund der immensen strecke die ich an diesen sonntag zurückzulegen gedenke hatte ich eine frühe startzeit forciert.
Da aber Gäste aus weit entfernten landen sich angesagt haben erruiere ich die zeit des aufbrechens auf 1000 zu verlegen.
An avisierten wochenende ist ausserdem in sternenfels das "Sandbauernfest" welches ich ja auch gern am vorabend besuchen würde.

Ich glaube ich mach dann mal nen extra fred für diese Geländeradtourristische exkursion auf.

eL


----------



## Cook (19. August 2004)

Also Startzeit um 1100 ist Müll. Bis in Puppen pennen und harter Rattspocht verträgt sich nicht!
Mir ist je früher umso lieber, ich will ja auch beizeiten wieder heimkommen. Und meine Anfahrt ist auch um 100km.
Wenn wir 0900 ansetzten ist eh um 1000 erst anrollen (hier noch Luft, da noch Öl, Leute präpariert eure Bikes VORHER!). Oder gibt es eine weitere Spaltung in "Schlaflose" und "Penner"?
Werdet euch einig.


----------



## bluesky (19. August 2004)

Cook schrieb:
			
		

> Also Startzeit um 1100 ist Müll. Bis in Puppen pennen und harter Rattspocht verträgt sich nicht!
> Mir ist je früher umso lieber, ich will ja auch beizeiten wieder heimkommen. Und meine Anfahrt ist auch um 100km.
> Wenn wir 0900 ansetzten ist eh um 1000 erst anrollen (hier noch Luft, da noch Öl, Leute präpariert eure Bikes VORHER!). Oder gibt es eine weitere Spaltung in "Schlaflose" und "Penner"?
> Werdet euch einig.




endlich mal klare worte .... du sprichst mir aus der seele !


----------



## Wooly (19. August 2004)

bluesky&cook schrieb:
			
		

> lso Startzeit um 1100 ist Müll. Bis in Puppen pennen und harter Rattspocht verträgt sich nicht!
> endlich mal klare worte .... du sprichst mir aus der seele !



Hey ihr radelnden Frühaufsteher, das verträgt sich wunderbar. Gibt auch noch echte Genießer, nicht nur so verhärmte spaßfreie Beamtenseelen ...


----------



## lelebebbel (19. August 2004)

Wooly schrieb:
			
		

> Also nun mal denn so:
> 
> Wo ist denn jetzt genau der Stromberg?
> 
> ...




ich bewerbe mich hiermit um den platz in deiner kutsche! ich wohn am durlacher tor, einsammelbar bin ich aber irgendwo in karlsruhe, ganz nach belieben.

um diese bewerbung noch etwas zu fördern unterstütze ich dann auch deinen vorschlag zur *losradel*zeit 10:00h - obwohl es mir in wirklichkeit völlich wurstegal ist. aber wies aussieht können mit der uhrzeit hier alle einigermassen leben, oder?
mein rad ist jedenfalls tag und nacht fahrbereit, und geölt wird das sowieso nur an weihnachten.

ergänzung: der toureninitiator und somit alleinherrscher hat die startzeit auf 9:30h festgelegt und dies in einem gesonderten thread festgehalten! diskussion also beendet, und dieser thread hier damit erledigt!


----------



## eL (19. August 2004)

lelebebbel schrieb:
			
		

> diskussion also beendet, und dieser thread hier damit erledigt!



du solltest den fred dann mal schließen.... ach kannste janich...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cook (19. August 2004)

Wooly schrieb:
			
		

> Hey ihr radelnden Frühaufsteher, das verträgt sich wunderbar. Gibt auch noch echte Genießer, nicht nur so verhärmte spaßfreie Beamtenseelen ...



NeeNee, ich bin doch immer so AUFGEREGT, wenn ich mich mit fremden Männern zum gemeinsamen Sport verabrede. Dann bekomm ich Schlafprobleme und muss immer aufs Klo.


----------



## Wooly (20. August 2004)

Cook schrieb:
			
		

> NeeNee, ich bin doch immer so AUFGEREGT, wenn ich mich mit fremden Männern zum gemeinsamen Sport verabrede. Dann bekomm ich Schlafprobleme und muss immer aufs Klo.



Du meinst ich soll das Lycra-Höschen anziehen ....


----------

